# ?



## Nicolas.P (Mar 10, 2021)

?


----------



## Nicolas.P (Mar 10, 2021)

How does This work


----------



## drop bear (Mar 10, 2021)

Pretty much like that. But with more content.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2021)

^What he said. Post questions, threads. Comment answers, or other questions. Or just general discussion.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2021)

!


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 11, 2021)

Steve said:


> !



I'm more of an exclamation mark person myself.


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> I'm more of an exclamation mark person myself.


ME TOO!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm more of an Interrobang guy myself !?


----------



## Buka (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m a parenthesis.


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2021)

Buka said:


> I’m a parenthesis.


(He said with a twinkle in his eye)


----------



## Buka (Mar 11, 2021)

Steve said:


> (He said with a twinkle in his eye)



Oh, snap!


----------

